# Elgin twin bar parts on ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have some Elgin twin bar parts listing on ebay tonight. If you have any questions or serious offers you can contact me direct at taylorj@gonzaga.edu
http://www.ebay.com/sch/rustyspoke/..._trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## 55tbird (Oct 20, 2011)

*Chainguard*



rustyspoke66 said:


> I have some Elgin twin bar parts listing on ebay tonight. If you have any questions or serious offers you can contact me direct at taylorj@gonzaga.edu
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/rustyspoke/..._trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562




PM sent on guard


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Bump more parts!!*

Bump, more parts listed!!


----------



## then8j (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you have the battery holder and horn?The insides of the pod, Mine is all rusted out..... just checking


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, that sold last week. I do have the frame/fork, kickstand and fenders plus what is on ebay.


----------



## then8j (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool I'll take the kick stand, if it's the bolt on with two bolts.


----------



## KenM (Oct 23, 2011)

*will your parts fit on this bike.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-ELGIN-...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aa7abe9c

take a look as i was wondering if they were compatible.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, the parts are compatible.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Bump!*

More parts listed on Epay!! If any one wants anything make me a offer I will go less than the buy it now price if purchased outside of Epay. Fees are getting crazy and it could save both parties some green.


----------

